# Anyone here race BMX cruiser class on a 26" wheeled single speed?



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

My 24" Redline Cruiser makes for a nice BMX race bike but a terrible trail bike. I need about 24" of seatpost to sit while riding and the single v-brake in the rear brings the panic on downhills. 

My 26" geared Stumpjumper makes for a nice trail and xc race bike but a terrible BMX race bike. The shocks are squirrly in the gate and in the turns and the gears don't lend themselves to all out standing and sprinting IMO.

The combination makes me wonder how a 26" wheeled, single speed, rigid forked mountainbike would fair in a cruiser class race. I don't see any at the local track and thus the answer to my question may be obvious, but I thought I'd ask.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I wouldnt of thought it would be a problem at all.As long as the bike is fairly strong with the tyres pumped up hard for the dodgy landings from time to time.There are a few twenty six inch actual bmx cruzers being made today,Not that that was the answer you were after but there isnt really that much difference between the two.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

I read about the Fireman's Texas Cruiser but they didn't have great things to say about it as a trail bike. I want that magic "win BMX with it on Friday night, ride it 15 miles in the woods on Saturday" bike.


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

That might be a tough bike to find. You may know this, but the cruiser class started as a 26" class, but once 24" bikes appeared, the 26" bikes disappeared. I think the quicker handling and lighter weight 24s just could not be beat.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder how the Super Boy would work for this application.

http://www.sycip.com/bikes_bmx.html


----------



## RiesBMX (Oct 24, 2008)

I just bought my MTB about a month ago, raced it at the Michigan State finals and was so pleased with it that I am selling my cruiser now and just going to ride my black market. as far as the gates and cornering, its just re learning how to do the starts and take the turns.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

well this might sound stoopid buti got a haro del sol (shut up!) that i turned into a bmx cruiser
its all rigid and i love it plus its cromo so its super stiff


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

The black market is a street / jump bike so although it would be good for a track you wouldnt be able to ride xc on it very easily.Something like an inbred 456 with maybe a rigid fork in a smaller frame size would be good for example in a 14 or 16 inch


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

bike_daemon said:


> I wonder how the Super Boy would work for this application.
> 
> http://www.sycip.com/bikes_bmx.html


At $1295 for the frame we may never know.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

PBR Streetgang said:


> That might be a tough bike to find. You may know this, but the cruiser class started as a 26" class, but once 24" bikes appeared, the 26" bikes disappeared. I think the quicker handling and lighter weight 24s just could not be beat.


Quicker handling/ flickability I can somewhat understand. Lighter weight, not so much. My Redline Proline 24 is approaching 26 lbs. My geared/shocked hardtail stumpjumper weighs 26 or 27. I'd think it would be fairly easy to build a rigid fork 26" wheeled single speed in the sub 25 lb range. I'm 40 and the sole income provider to my family so I don't jump and can't successfully manual for any distance. When I race, I just pedal as fast as I can and absorb the jumps without flying them. I have no aspirations of greatness, I'm just riding with my 6 year old and getting a workout during the winter months.

The thought of a dual purpose single speed intrigues me though...


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

I just saw a guy riding a DK 26" bike in my local trails, and he was fast! Volume makes the sledgehammer, a 26" BMX street machine.That could also be a consideration. Also, SE racing makes 26" Cruisers that lend themselves well for multi-porpuse riding. Lastly, Redline is going to make the 26" chromo-ly Monocog again for the 2009 year, and with a shorter stem and cruiser bars you could use it for BMX racing.The nice thing about all of these bikes? The are actually affordable!


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

All good suggestions, thanks. I'll start by running my cruiser through the woods. It's a little small but should give me some indication of the trailworthyness of a BMX bike. I've got a 40x16 on it now. Too big a gear I believe. Based on the FAQ up there, a 40x19 would get me close to the same ratio as a 26" bike running a 36x18 (52 inches). Does that sound about right? Any suggestions in this department? Texas single track, short steep climbs rather than long climbs.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

I ride in Houston, and the trails are very much flat, except for short steep climbs also. I'm running a 32-18 on my 26" Flight Monocog, but even a 32-16 would work. If you have a freewheel, I sugest getting a smaller chainring instead (easier to switch around in sizes).Have fun!


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

I think you need to look at my Rocky Mtn SS, posted in the classifieds under "singlespeed' bikes" (doh). I think it might be what you're looking for. I just had it out, working on it, parked it next to my Redline D440. It is amazingly shorter wheelbased, and lighter weight than that big honkin' bike (which fits me better). Very maneuverable, flickable, all that...gearing is 34/19 or 34/20. I'm giving it away, but I want it to go to the right person.


----------



## Greg WJs (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't find it for some reason Doggity? I went and looked at the BMX examples posted by Speedmetal (except for the Redline - I'll check it ou) and they all seem to weigh out at 30lbs. My guess is b/c they are built like BMX bikes. I'm thinking more about XC racing, BMX racing (no big jumps for me) and trail riding on one as opposed to dirt jumping on one. I'm wanting sub 25 lbs...


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, most of these bikes will be a little heavier, because of the components, but change a few parts, and you should be able to drop quite a bit of weigh. As for a bike under 25 lbs, well, my Aluminum Flight Monocog tips the scales at 23 lbs, but Redline does not make it anymore. If you are a bit taller than me (I'm 5'6") you can try finding one (a medium) on ebay. As I said, that's the cheap way. If price is no object, a local shop has a Bianchi Lewis (about 24 lbs, with a front shock) for $1300) and the other "high end" brands.It's really up to you...


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Greg WJs said:


> I can't find it for some reason Doggity? I went and looked at the BMX examples posted by Speedmetal (except for the Redline - I'll check it ou) and they all seem to weigh out at 30lbs. My guess is b/c they are built like BMX bikes. I'm thinking more about XC racing, BMX racing (no big jumps for me) and trail riding on one as opposed to dirt jumping on one. I'm wanting sub 25 lbs...


http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=25245&cat=5 Here 'tis. Dunno its exact weight, but to be honest, I'm pretty sure it's not <25lbs.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

What about some of the bike from SE Racing? Perhaps one of those would fit the bill?
http://www.sebikes.com/


----------

